# Items Worked Upon Excess Reduced



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Good news!

Having discussed the Public Liability excess of £1,000 in respect of "items worked upon" some time back with the Insurers, they were not prepared to budge on this.

Well I thought I'd have another go and have sent off a couple of presentations trying to convince the Insurers that the business we are trying to attract is not the splash and dash drive through type valeters who possibly don't really care if they never see a customer again, but people who are passionate about their work with the core of their business relying on reputation, recommendation and repeat business. As such, the care of the customer's vehicle is of utmost priority and the last thing they would want to happen is to cause damage to customer's vehicle.

I've now heard back from the Insurers and they have confirmed that following my representations they are happy to reduce the "care custody & control" excess to *£500*.

Again this is an exclusive arrangement that is only available to us.

If you already have an existing policy with us that includes the care custody or control extension, the excess will be reduced accordingly at the next renewal date.

If you would like a quotation for Public Liability Insurance, please give me a ring on Freephone 0800 308 1408.


----------



## Affection to Detail (Jul 6, 2006)

Thats great news!!!


----------



## Pro-detailing (Jul 6, 2006)

Looking forward to getting our quote. thanks for your efforts


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I've not forgotten, I chased them during the week but the chap i have been dealing with confessed he was so intent on resolving my request for the excess that he actually forgot about my query on the retailing!

He has promised to get back to me next week but he is on holiday until Wednesday. I'll give you a ring as soon as i hear from him.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Good news Lloyd and I appreciate you tried to call me but I shall get back to you before renewal...bit hectic.
I appreciate you efforts but preferred sponge jockeys to your very "PC" spalsh and dash!!


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks for your efforts on this lloyd and good to talk to you today

tim


----------

